# TBT Activity and Users.



## Flare (May 21, 2017)

I've looked around in past threads, lists, sales, etc... and I seem to have noticed that TBT has really been falling in terms of activity. 

Do you think this will continue on? 

I think in Summer TBT will be active as many are on break and have free time more than often. 
If a Switch version of Animal Crossing gets confirmed, then maybe that could increase usage? 

What do y'all think?


----------



## N e s s (May 21, 2017)

This place is already a ghost town, its just the same people posting over and over again. I'm sure that once a new AC gets announced the forums will gain a boom in activity.

I'm only really here to play Mafia in the basement.


----------



## Brookie (May 21, 2017)

I'm actually sad this is happening, but also glad because I'm able to get to know and "grow closer" to all the really active people right now and making myself known to the mods, loyal users, etc., since this is my first time being active.

I'm kinda wondering what it will be like when the next game comes out! I feel like it's gonna be crazy, lol, especially if it's better/as good as New Leaf. It kinda reminds me on loyal gym-goers that go to the gym on a consecutive basis, and then once New Year's come along, loads of people flock into the gyms and half of them don't workout "correctly" according to their terms. For example, loads of people that keep asking what TBT is, don't know how to "work the forums" (as in always cross posting, spamming, bumping every 5 minutes, posting in wrong forum, etc.).

With that being said, I'm also and moreso excited for it to get some activity again! It seems like it really went down like 2 weeks after the update. I remember it having at least a mild bump in activity then. That was when I really started getting into the little intricate details of New Leaf and actually read through the threads here.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (May 21, 2017)

This site will die once 3DS online multiplayer is cut if there isn't another big Animal Crossing game.


----------



## Jacob (May 21, 2017)

Brookie said:


> It kinda reminds me on loyal gym-goers that go to the gym on a consecutive basis, and then once New Year's come along, loads of people flock into the gyms and half of them don't workout "correctly" according to their terms. For example, loads of people that keep asking what TBT is, don't know how to "work the forums" (as in always cross posting, spamming, bumping every 5 minutes, posting in wrong forum, etc.).\



I genuinely enjoyed reading and agreeing with this


----------



## Byngo (May 21, 2017)

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> This site will die once 3DS online multiplayer is cut if there isn't another big Animal Crossing game.



there's no doubt a new ac game will be made at some point. ac has arguably become one of nintendos top franchises 

also the forums are far more active than previous dead periods between games (ww - cf, cf - nl)


----------



## Brookie (May 21, 2017)

Byngo said:


> there's no doubt a new ac game will be made at some point. ac has arguably become one of nintendos top franchises
> 
> also the forums are far more active than previous dead periods between games (ww - cf, cf - nl)



I agree with both of these points  If it was as dead as it was between WW and CF, I wouldn't have joined as in become pretty active.


----------



## Jake (May 21, 2017)

Yes, activity is slowly decreasing over time, but it's only natural - we haven't seen a main series AC game get released for almost 4 years in the west. You can't expect activity to be bursting from a series when the user base is getting tired of what they currently own, and have eagerly been seeking something new for years now. Look back to this time in regards to City Folk, 3 year after the game released - towards the end of 2011 and even the start of 2012 - this forum probably only had 10 active daily users. I can think back to times when I'd go to school, come back and see that only a handful of posts had been made in that time, and there were even times when I was the only user online for hours! New Leaf has been out for almost 4 years and we still have a huge chunk of activity compared to when you look back on the post-City Folk era. New Leaf still has such an active online community, that I can see lasting at least another year before we go back to having 10 daily users.

Whilst it is disheartening not to see as much activity we once had, if we can recover from the City Folk slump, we've just got to hold out for the next game to release, and activity will sky rocket.


----------



## vel (May 22, 2017)

this is literally the longest i have ever stayed on a site. only true tbt-ers will come back even if no one new comes on. actually, i enjoy this lil community, like i think it's literally like acnl; you have a village full of people you see everyday, and even if you don't log on a ton, hopefully they're not replaced by a bunch of loser villagers.


----------



## Dim (May 22, 2017)

Jake said:


> Yes, activity is slowly decreasing over time, but it's only natural - we haven't seen a main series AC game get released for almost 4 years in the west. You can't expect activity to be bursting from a series when the user base is getting tired of what they currently own, and have eagerly been seeking something new for years now. Look back to this time in regards to City Folk, 3 year after the game released - towards the end of 2011 and even the start of 2012 - this forum probably only had 10 active daily users. I can think back to times when I'd go to school, come back and see that only a handful of posts had been made in that time, and there were even times when I was the only user online for hours! New Leaf has been out for almost 4 years and we still have a huge chunk of activity compared to when you look back on the post-City Folk era. New Leaf still has such an active online community, that I can see lasting at least another year before we go back to having 10 daily users.
> 
> Whilst it is disheartening not to see as much activity we once had, if we can recover from the City Folk slump, we've just got to hold out for the next game to release, and activity will sky rocket.


No doubt considering almost every active member here seems to have joined after ACNL's release. The 'welcome amiibo' update was pretty okay to me but ehhhh it didn't seem to have boosted our activity all that much. A new release shouldn't be much longer now imo.


----------



## King Dorado (May 22, 2017)

Flare said:


> I've looked around in past threads, lists, sales, etc... and I seem to have noticed that TBT has really been falling in terms of activity.
> 
> Do you think this will continue on?
> 
> ...



my recollection is that this place was dead last summer, with exception of father's day because the new red carnation collectibles released.  but a lot of people showed up for the Fair in August....


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 22, 2017)

vel said:


> this is literally the longest i have ever stayed on a site. only true tbt-ers will come back even if no one new comes on. actually, i enjoy this lil community, like i think it's literally like acnl; you have a village full of people you see everyday, and even if you don't log on a ton, hopefully they're not replaced by a bunch of loser villagers.



I actually agree! It's kinda fun here, I like it! I think it's a friendly website with great staff, and it's a pleasent place, just like an AC town, which is nice. Main reason I'm here more often then I should be XD


----------



## Flare (May 22, 2017)

King Dorado said:


> my recollection is that this place was dead last summer, with exception of father's day because the new red carnation collectibles released.  but a lot of people showed up for the Fair in August....


Aw, and I was hoping that Summer would be active as I thought. 
I definitely expect plenty of people to come to the Fair!


----------



## Yui Z (May 22, 2017)

Can't wait for a new AC game to be released to see who scurries back here lmao.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (May 22, 2017)

Yeah , this place was more active when i joined , i just come here to ****post dont ban me mods.
Maybe when we get a new main Animal Crossing game the activity of these forums should increase. After all , this is an Animal Crossing forum.


----------



## Horus (May 22, 2017)

TBT is better when it's inactive, you find the people who'll stick around.


----------



## Chicha (May 22, 2017)

I do think we'll see an increase in activity once everyone's done with exams, proms, and graduation. I remember the forum being very busy for the Fair.


----------



## Fleshy (May 22, 2017)

I've noticed it too, I was a lot more active this time last year than I am now too, it just seems so quiet lately.


----------



## Bellxis (May 22, 2017)

vel said:


> this is literally the longest i have ever stayed on a site. only true tbt-ers will come back even if no one new comes on. actually, i enjoy this lil community, like i think it's literally like acnl; you have a village full of people you see everyday, and even if you don't log on a ton, hopefully they're not replaced by a bunch of loser villagers.



I agree with this post so much. I have never, ever been active on anything for this long (been here since 3 months after ACNL came out and still come on daily) and honestly, like Jake said, if the forums could recover after the CF - NL slump and still be this active 4 years after the game came out, I don't think the site's going to be barren anytime soon. But also, I think many people are busy with school and life at the minute, so when exams, etc. are over for many people I believe there'll be an influx of activity again.


----------



## Flare (May 23, 2017)

Hmm... today was pretty empty.


----------



## Wolfie (May 23, 2017)

I may be new to the forum but I plan on staying here. I may not be able to post every day as my life is busy lately but I try to come on as often as possible.


----------



## pawpatrolbab (May 23, 2017)

Fleshy said:


> I've noticed it too, I was a lot more active this time last year than I am now too, it just seems so quiet lately.



I agree, it seems so empty which just makes it feel boring and uninteresting, and in return makes me not want to come on lol


----------



## Brookie (May 23, 2017)

Flare said:


> Hmm... today was pretty empty.



I agree. I used to be on more last week, but it's been so slow - and waiting around for new threads/posts gets boring so I never have the tab open anymore. It seems like a domino effect tbh. It makes other users not want to get on, and then rinse and repeat. Like Jake said, it's only natural and will probably be remedied with a new main title.


----------



## m12 (May 23, 2017)

Horus said:


> TBT is better when it's inactive, you find the people who'll stick around.



I agree with this a lot.


----------



## Dim (May 23, 2017)

Horus said:


> TBT is better when it's inactive, you find the people who'll stick around.


Ya but there are less things to do. There used to be a lot more events and gaming tourneys and such. :/


----------



## Corrie (May 23, 2017)

What keeps me coming online here is trading Animal Crossing items and amiibo cards as well as chatting with people.  The events are a bonus but they aren't mandatory for me.


----------



## TortimerCrossing (May 23, 2017)

I used to be on bunches when I made my account back in 2015, and activity has definitely dropped. But that's ok! When a new game comes back everyone that may have moved on from this place (like I did when I went to college) will come craaaawlin back! The game most likely will be on the switch though, which my bank account is not yet ready to splurge on.


----------



## Raffy (May 23, 2017)

I'm pretty on/off on this site lol
I haven't posted in a bit and wanted to check in today and saw this thread on the front page.

I'm On/off with ACNL in general too so whenever I decide to come back to my town and check and see what's weird in my town and what I want to replace. This is usually the time i come back too.
I come back onto the site at the same time I become active on all, I guess it goes hand in hand


----------



## Blu Rose (May 24, 2017)

lol my activity largely depends on that of my homeboy lynn bungo

i don't know
mafia was my **** but then people died and the community grew to be viewed as toxic as well as half of them just up and leaving and aforementioned homeboy stopped a lot earlier than i did and so i kinda stopped coming here and moved on to pok?community but now the same thing is happening over there; all my amigos are leaving and i'm trying to talk with new people but it's just not the same without like gogojjtech, daniils, avara, le pug, danny, joexv, liuyanghejerry, dkhtp, giradialkia, and even like ipatix.  there's no sense of discovery anymore because now we have people rewriting the battle engine in c and just modifying to such an exten where there's no fun in discovery anymore.  even perfectly implementing like diagonal walking or entirely overwriting the tile system (shoutout to gogo) are kind of just mentioned and discarded directly after

although it's nice to see bowie getting in on mafia tbh <3


----------



## Wickel (May 24, 2017)

I made my account here yesterday, and compared to other forums I've been active on: tbt is actually really active. Every time I refresh the page, something new has been posted. You honestly don't see that that often. wonder what that was like in the old days, as everyone is saying activity is going down.


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 25, 2017)

This place is quite but it's okay, hopefully some new members who will be active will join sometime.


----------



## Flare (Jun 1, 2017)

It's June 1st and... it has kinda been more active recently but that's probably just me.


----------



## Duzzel (Jun 1, 2017)

I wonder what amount of influence the app will have when it gets released. I would hypothesize to say it would bring more inactive members in than new ones.

Also concerning the summer, I basically dropped out of TBT once I was out of school for break and no longer used it for procrastination, haha. But spending more time on the forum per sitting makes it seem less active because you've gone through everything. During the school year, the forum felt decently busy to me, but I would only spend an hour or two when I did drop by.


----------



## Cress (Jun 2, 2017)

It's much slower, but it's a good kind of slow that you can actually keep up with so I'm fine with it. I still come here daily even though I've lost most to all of my interest in Animal Crossing in general just because there's threads for other games that still get some attention. I'm looking forward to what the site will be like once Splat 2 releases since the first game was such a big hit here, so it may pick up a bit in activity once that happens. Arms could do that too but I feel like that'll be another Pokken tbh; relevant for a week and then it's deleted from everyone's memory, never to be mentioned again.

Just compare it to Smashboards (another site where I have 0 interest in the main game but I still visit daily), a website that's substantially larger than TBT, and is about a game much more popular and active than Animal Crossing. There's Smash 4 tournaments held every day all around the world so the game is surely not dead. But then you look at the boards for each Sm4sh character and only 3 of them have any posts today, Zelda and Corrin (both of them in their Social threads, which are both just for chatting and rarely contain any talk about Smash; right now both of them are talking about Fire Emblem Heroes lul), and Rosalina & Luma (which is actually talking about the game and how to manage Luma). Then you give a sad glance over at the Ike boards which hasn't received a single post since mid-April. So yeah, it's pretty much just because Ninty hasn't had many big releases lately except for Breath of the Wild, but that's still the only one they've had in... over a year maybe?


----------



## namiieco (Jun 10, 2017)

Yeah it's sad :c 
But a smaller community can sometimes be nice.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jun 11, 2017)

I don't actually mind a smaller community - you get to know people better and get in touch with the same people. I'm used to fandoms with smaller communities, so when I came here (which was not long after the Welcome Amiibo update release) it was _huge_ compared to what I had seen. I've been back and forth over this community for little while, and you kinda notice that it's either the same (loyal? ) members or new members posting. ACNL has been out for years now. But the next thing in Animal Crossing we will probably see another increase of activity, it's only natural. This forum is still far from dying out imo though.


----------



## Flare (Jun 11, 2017)

I've seen 103 as the highest amount of members being logged on at the same time! 
It can still be rather low for many, but it seems nice there are more members active a bit more...


----------



## Lightspring (Jun 11, 2017)

I do agree that this community lacked activity and some users left since I first joined. I feel like ever since the amiibo update happened in NL, there was a boom in production in places like ReTail to sell and buy items. Villager Trading Plaza did not seem very lucky, as a person could simply buy the cards instead of purchasing from there. On a daily basis, I see once-valuable villagers voided because no one wants them anymore. But that's just how I feel. But I kind of do like a small community, although, I do wish to see some of the old members back again.


----------



## Flare (Jun 17, 2017)

Smh so it seems AC Switch isn't coming atm. :/
It seems there is a slight increase in usage here though.


----------



## Rabirin (Jun 17, 2017)

I agree, activity has gotten quite slow over the past couple of months. Especially within the TBT marketplace.


----------

